# My Bubba



## Goldengrl33 (Sep 27, 2015)

Hi everybody. I am new to the forum and probably under the same circumstances as other posters. My husband and I just found out that our precious furry son, Elvis (aka Bubba), has hemangiosarcoma. He has a tumor the size of a baseball on his spleen and several metastases on his liver. Vet said surgery not warranted and chemo probably would be low yield. So far, we have decided on comfort care and making the most of what time we have left with our son. We call him our son because we have never had human kids, so our parental doting is on him and his scaly iguana sister, Mary Jane. You would never think it, but he was her perfect babysitter. I figured he would try to bite her or they would otherwise not get along, but I could not have been more wrong.

My golden's story is kinda sad. We are not sure about his beginnings as a pup as he ran up to my father-in-law at a local convenience store one day. It was obvious that he had just been groomed (bathed, etc.) and was obedience trained. The pound was going to take him, but my FIL told the officer that he would keep him until someone claimed him, and if not, that he would find a home for him. 60 days went by with no one claiming him, so my FIL had him vetted and neutered. Not long after that, he went on a trip out of state and asked my husband and I to watch him. That has been 6 or 7 years ago. Best thing that ever happened to us! Vet estimated his age at time of neutering at 2 years, so estimated age now is 9-11 years. He has a nana and pawpaw, and a hot lab girlfriend named Princess (my mom's white lab) and good friend Dakota (goldadore). 

Since his diagnosis this past week, I feel like a zombie, like Im living someone else's nightmare. My husband is having a hard time with everything as well, this being a burly man with what seemed like the coldest heart ever (from mistreatment in childhood). When it comes to our children, he is tender hearted, but we are both reeling as our boy had been spunky and playing as normal with no signs of a problem. I did notice that he would not always eat his breakfast during the warmer months of summer and thought the warmer weather was turning off his appetite. Hindsight being 20/20, we would have hauled him to the vet a lot sooner. 

I have ordered the yunnan baiyao supplement the vet recommended and we also have some pain medicine prescribed, but find that it makes him a zombie and we are working on adjusting the dose. I was wondering what you did for your precious golden gift after diagnosis, how long they lived, and what supplements you used. I have also ordered turkey mushroom supplement. I figure at this point it doesnt hurt to try it. I would also like to know how you coped. I know some are not religious types, but sometimes it is hard not to be mad at God for what is happening. We are, however, trying to be as upbeat and happy as possible and already have a photographer coming Friday of this week for a family photo shoot.

Any advice would be appreciated and I apologize for the long post. Our hearts are breaking.


----------



## goldy1 (Aug 5, 2012)

I am so glad you found this forum. You will get a lot of great advice from members who have gone through what you are going through.

This is tough - really tough. I haven't yet been faced with this so my heart goes out to you. I am praying that Bubba does well with the supplements you are giving him. I believe in miracles and am praying for one for Bubba.

Oct 4 is St. Francis of Assisi Feast Day. Many churches are doing a blessing of the animals around now. We just took Chance to a blessing yesterday. Maybe you can check your local churches and find one in your area. 

I know you'll get lots of solid advice from members here.


----------



## Brinkleythegolden (Jun 18, 2012)

I am so sorry for Bubba's diagnosis. Spoil him and enjoy him as much as you can. Hemangio is just plain evil!


----------



## lloyddobler (Nov 30, 2014)

I'm so very sorry. I wish I had advice for you. My rainbow girl, Molly passed away at just about 12 years when a tumor ruptured on her spleen. I didn't know she had a tumor and am not sure what I would have done had I known. She gave absolutely no indication that she had anything wrong until those last few moments of her life. She was still eating, going on long walks, and even some jogs with me until the end. I guess the good news is that this horrible thing doesn't impact their quality of life and they can still enjoy everything they always have. Spoil him, love him, and savor all the special moments. My heart breaks for you. I completely understand how much you love him as my fur babies are the center of my life. I'm so sorry you are facing this situation. The only downfall to loving them so much is their time with us is always too short. However, I know that with time, our hearts heal... fond memories will bring smiles to your hearts forever.


----------



## Goldengrl33 (Sep 27, 2015)

After reading some of the other posts, I am wondering one thing: Why are vets NOT RECOMMENDING imaging of any kind in cancer-prone breeds? Why is this not a standard of care? It is a win-win for both sides after all, and allows us to be better parents. Where would one start to make it standard?

I am having good days and bad days and today is one of those days when I am having a hard time keeping my faith. I wonder how God could let such a horrible thing happen to such an innocent creature, my child, my life. He has been with me through thick and thin. He stayed by my side when I was in bed for 5 days with the flu. My husband had to practically drag him out of the bedroom to eat or go outside. He stayed by my side after my surgery to remove a breast tumor. He is practically attached at my hip. He sleeps on my side of the bed (floor, but would be in bed if he would stay and we had room). 

Today, I took a bad spill on some slick steps due to all the rain we are getting. Instead of going to potty, he came running up to me and was licking my face and sniffing me down. He has cancer and he worried about me. Talk about a wonderful selfless heart! He has been sticking really close to me since then, closer than he has been.

Sorry for the wondering post, but if I dont get these feelings out I will bust. Thanks for the ear.


----------



## Cpc1972 (Feb 23, 2015)

So sorry. Jake was diagnosed with this cancer a week before Christmas in 2014. He lived three weeks after diagnosis. He had the tumors on his heart and liver. The sad thing is they usually don't show any symptoms. Just love your pup as much as you can. Give it some extra special treats. My mom was so scared to play with him. Was afraid it would trigger a bleed. She regrets that.


----------



## Goldengrl33 (Sep 27, 2015)

*Update*

Just wanted to give everybody an update. For the last couple of days, Bubba has had good days. He has been more like himself, wagging his tail and on my heels as usual. I am hopeful he has more good days ahead. Tuesday night I thought we were losing him. He spiked a fever and we had to get him cooled down. After he cooled down, I guess his fever broke and he was like a new boy.

His yunnan baiyao has arrived, but I have to go pick it up (we have a PO box). I hope I can easily understand how the red pill works. I am also going to have to find a different mushroom supplement. Got an email from Amazon that the one I had chosen was not available. I have read a lot about I'm Yunity and was wondering what kind of success any of you have had with it, and if you feel it was worth the cost? I want to do everything possible to help him, but want to make sure before I jump. We are expecting significant rain this weekend (I'm in VA), so I am hoping that nothing goes wrong. Prayers appreciated!

We are keeping close tabs on him and how he is feeling. We know he will let us know when its time. We dread that time and are trying to keep in mind that we have given him a really wonderful life, spoiling him rotten.


----------



## Goldengrl33 (Sep 27, 2015)

*Final update*

Just wanted to give a final update about Bubba. We awoke at 7 a.m. this morning to him laboring to breathe. He crossed the Rainbow Bridge this morning with family around him about 8:35 this morning. We are still in shock and cant think straight. He went on his own terms without us making the call for him, which is really what we both wanted for him.

Thank you to everybody that gave advice and support. Even though we had a short couple weeks with him from his diagnosis, we know we gave him the best years of his life and he was loved until the end. He will never be forgotten. RIP my sweet son.


----------



## Brinkleythegolden (Jun 18, 2012)

Aww, I'm so sorry. Our last golden, Fozzie, passed on his own terms too. It sure doesn't make it any easier.. Hugs to you..


----------



## 4goldengirls (Jun 10, 2014)

I am so sorry. It's so sad this breed is riddled with cancer. My thoughts and prayers are with you and your family at this time.


----------



## lloyddobler (Nov 30, 2014)

My thoughts and prayers are with you and your family. You Buba sounds like he was a very lucky boy who lived a wonderful life full of love. I'm so sorry for your loss.


----------

